# Need Advice



## EdgeOfInsanity (Apr 26, 2020)

First off, let me say I am very happily married. We’ve been married for almost 11 years. However, lately I am obsessed with my husband. Like if he leaves the room I begin to wonder what he is doing or where he went. If he goes into his bedroom ( we sleep separately I work night shift and snore lol) I tend to barge into his room or make an excuse to go see what he is doing. I’ve caught myself listening to him in the shower to see if he is masturbating. We have a great sex life but he has a much lower libido than I. He is a loner by nature and requires way more alone time than me (I basically require none). I’ve had to start working out while he showers so I don’t try to listen and tonight when we were intimate I didn’t believe that he got off and went to listen to see if he was gonna finish (he said he got off and he probably did) but for whatever reason my brain DID not believe him. Please help. I feel like this is going to cause a lot of problems in my marriage if I don’t get these thoughts under control.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

EdgeOfInsanity said:


> First off, let me say I am very happily married. We’ve been married for almost 11 years. However, lately I am obsessed with my husband. Like if he leaves the room I begin to wonder what he is doing or where he went. If he goes into his bedroom ( we sleep separately I work night shift and snore lol) I tend to barge into his room or make an excuse to go see what he is doing. I’ve caught myself listening to him in the shower to see if he is masturbating. We have a great sex life but he has a much lower libido than I. He is a loner by nature and requires way more alone time than me (I basically require none). I’ve had to start working out while he showers so I don’t try to listen and tonight when we were intimate I didn’t believe that he got off and went to listen to see if he was gonna finish (he said he got off and he probably did) but for whatever reason my brain DID not believe him. Please help. I feel like this is going to cause a lot of problems in my marriage if I don’t get these thoughts under control.


Hey 

To start with, i hope you are staying safe out there.

Why on earth do you want to ruin your marriage ? This usually happens when humans don’t have any issues with each other in marriage. You are simply digging your grave. 

Its all in your mind. Did it ever happened that he lied to you and stuff which is why you don’t have a trust factor ?

More on your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeOfInsanity (Apr 26, 2020)

No. He is very honest with me and has explained numerous times that he just needs alone time. He grew up with a very big family and hardly had any as a kid so now he requires it. I don’t want to mess my marriage up and I know it is probably in my head but the problem is that I can’t make it stop. I am always suspicious. It is driving me insane. I’ve even caught myself taking a peek at his phone or tablet. I get so mad at myself for doing this because I know he would never do anything to compromise our marriage. I’ve never found anything that would be reason to check up on him. He is even open about porn he doesn’t watch it a lot and has actually said that he is using me for sex and that he isn’t going to masturbate because it will reset his libido. He needs between 3 days to a week to be intimate again. He is even really open about me using toys and encourages it so that I can be satisfied even when he isn’t in the mood. My brain is going to seriously sabotage my marriage. Ugg


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You need some intervention, see a counselor and repair the insecurities you carry with you. Ask your therapist maybe you need anxiety meds. And talking you can discover why these are now surfacing.


----------



## 343663 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just sounds like you want more sex, and her cant provide. Since there's days between your sessions your mind is trying to compensate as to why. Just get yourself a toy and have fun. If your marriage is otherwise good, and the sex you two have is great, and it's only that you want more, then toy it up. Our get creative with an expressive outlet like writing erotica, making provacative vidros or photos for him. You obviously married him knowing his libido was low, but if its really an issue get him those damn blue pills or something similar. Show him that you want more, all him for more, and go from there. It really just soubds like a head game within yourself. So find an outlet or get him on a pill so that sex is more frequent.


----------



## DeEva (Apr 28, 2020)

Cazmodius said:


> Just sounds like you want more sex, and her cant provide. Since there's days between your sessions your mind is trying to compensate as to why. Just get yourself a toy and have fun. If your marriage is otherwise good, and the sex you two have is great, and it's only that you want more, then toy it up. Our get creative with an expressive outlet like writing erotica, making provacative vidros or photos for him. You obviously married him knowing his libido was low, but if its really an issue get him those damn blue pills or something similar. Show him that you want more, all him for more, and go from there. It really just soubds like a head game within yourself. So find an outlet or get him on a pill so that sex is more frequent.


I agree with you


----------

